#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-09-13
<LabThug> Evening!  Anyone in here tonight?
<LabThug> hmmm, I don't think http://www.ubuntusc.com/ is the right site for the topic.  It appears to be in French
<LabThug> Anyway, just wanted to invite you guys to http://barcampchs.org and see if we could get anything Ubuntu related in there.  Feel free to use the Contact Us page to reach me.  Have a good night!
#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-09-16
<scubes13> sure that is the correct URL?
